# WTB: Oranda Goldfish



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm looking for some nice orandas. I have purchased a couple previously at Petsmart but they were parasite ridden. I wormed them, fed them medicated food but they still had stringy poop and eventually died. I'd like to get a couple of panda or black/gold orandas. Does anyone know a LFS that sells really nice goldfish? 

Thanks

Carolyn


----------

